

I will do 5 hours of web programming for you, for 1 bitcoin. - cunninghamd

The title says it all, I will do 5 hours of web programming for you, in exchange for 1 bitcoin. My email address is in my profile.<p>I have experience in .NET, Java, PHP and Python. I&#x27;m also experienced in the Joomla! CMS and the web2py framework.<p>Email me about your projects, and we&#x27;ll sort out the details! Thanks.
======
minimaxir
At $300/coin, that's the equivalent of $60/hour.

I don't think even normal contractors are that expensive.

~~~
whichdan
$60 an hour is not particularly expensive for a good contract programmer.
Salaried, that would equate to a very good rate, but nothing extraordinary.

------
nmarley
So... what makes this stand out enough to be posted on Hacker news? You want
to do X amount of programming work and get paid in Bitcoin. Big deal.

And what is 5 hours, really? I may be able to do in 1/2 hour what it takes you
to do in 8. Or vice-versa.

------
fuj
Let me guess... you have 5h free today and you want to get into bitcoin. Am I
right?

~~~
cunninghamd
Actually, I have many hours free, every evening and/or weekend... AND I want
to get into bitcoin. :)

It's actually a modest goal: I want at least 1 bitcoin, and I want to sit on
it, and watch it fluxuate with the market, or do whatever it will do.

